# In love w/ a gay guy?



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 12, 2007)

how many people here have fallen for a guy who was gay? like say he was fine and openly gay but still found him sexy? or even fallen for a guy only to LATER find out he was gay or even bi? is it me or does anybody find certain homosexual guy's even the feminine ones hot sometimes?


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 12, 2007)

me well i always have crushes on gay guys. I dont think ive ever been in love with one though.


----------



## Jdpaul88 (Oct 12, 2007)

A lesbian, but it wasn't love, probably a mere form of infatuation with gestures of a quick, one-night-stand.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 12, 2007)

Cant say I have been blessed with that situation


----------



## luxotika (Oct 12, 2007)

I've never loved a gay man, but I find many gay men attractive.


----------



## han (Oct 12, 2007)

i do fine alot of gay men attractive


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 12, 2007)

in love no, have had huge huge huge crushes yes.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 12, 2007)

If I KNEW he was gay, why would I fall for him? I know I wouldn't stand a chance, he likes dudes.


----------



## Karren (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't look at me!!!! I like women!! Maybe too much... I'm starting to dress and look like them.....


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 12, 2007)

well i am totally in love with MARK BRUNETZ from clean house like he's obviously gay but i can totally see myself having sex with him!! am i freakin weird? i also would totally have sex with JAY MANUEL from "americas next top model" i think he's delicious!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 12, 2007)

well that sounds more like a crush and yes ive had that happen several times.


----------



## han (Oct 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how many people here have fallen for a guy who was gay? like say he was fine and openly gay but still found him sexy? or even fallen for a guy only to LATER find out he was gay or even bi? is it me or does anybody find certain homosexual guy's even the feminine ones hot sometimes? i forgot to mention i only find cute reg gay dudes attractive, not very feminine ones or ones who look like a girl, dress or talk like a girl.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 12, 2007)

well lets see MARK BRUNETZ looks like a regular guy until he starts talking and well JAY he looks a little more feminine even though he doesnt dress like a female (although i have seen him in drag on ANTM)


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 12, 2007)

Never fell in love with a gay man, but like everyone else said I've had huge crushes. I've had a few gay friends, that were very attractive, and that I've cared deeply for because they had qualities I love from both sexes, when it comes to having someone to talked to. They listened and cared to what I had to say, and didn't go run their mouth to other people. And I always had someone to cuddle with if I was sad. There have been a few times that I've wanted to be like, ya know what? Lets just do it!! lol no strings attached just two friends comforting each other, lol.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Never fell in love with a gay man, but like everyone else said I've had huge crushes. I've had a few gay friends, that were very attractive, and that I've cared deeply for because they had qualities I love from both sexes, when it comes to having someone to talked to. They listened and cared to what I had to say, and didn't go run their mouth to other people. And I always had someone to cuddle with if I was sad. There have been a few times that I've wanted to be like, ya know what? Lets just do it!! lol no strings attached just two friends comforting each other, lol. aaah!



how sweet! well i dont think i've ever fallen in love with a guy guy though i used to be friends with a guy who liked me alot but at the same time he wasnt sure which way he wanted to go, and he had feminine ways, and i de-virginized him and he liked it but then he moved away cuz thats when i met my husband and stuff, but i never seen him with a girl.


----------



## Anthea (Oct 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't look at me!!!! I like women!! Maybe too much... I'm starting to dress and look like them.....



Yes I can relate to that


----------



## marshall1704 (Oct 19, 2007)

While I was in college I tutored on the side to make some extra money. There was this guy and he was soooooooo cute and had the cutest smile and dressed so nice. I started to get to know him and all. I asked my friend about him since she had went to high school with him. She said what, you like him?? I said like yes I do. She was like he has a boyfriend. I was no way. She was like yes. I was so freaked out. He just doesn't look like he would be like that at all. So needless to say I was bummed!!


----------



## Claire_Louise (Nov 22, 2007)

You know what they say...

All the best men are gay!

I think the attraction is that there so well groomed and fun to be around they dont mind having a laugh and they love shopping!!

Claire xx


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 24, 2007)

I never really knew ANY gay guys. Is that home decorator Nate from Oprah's show gay? He's pretty hot. Rawr....


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't look at me!!!! I like women!! Maybe too much... I'm starting to dress and look like them.....


----------



## makeupartist2b (Nov 24, 2007)

Soo......

When i was in highschool there was this really cute boy in my spanish class. I thought he was so hott which he was and i had a gay friend at the time too, and he also thought he was hot. So we started talkin and we all became friends and hung out. I really started to like him. I was so sick and didnt go to school one day and then my gay friend called me on the phone and said that they were going out!! i didn't believe it. I thought it was a joke. Then i found out it was true ..He was gay!!.. and my bestfriend was dating him!!. some friend i had LOL!

It wasn't funny at the time, but now i find it hillarious. I was so freakin heartbroken lol!!

Thought i would share that!


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 24, 2007)

When I was college, I was in a co-ed service fraternity. All the girls were nuts about the president. I thought he was so hot. We found out he was gay months later, he wasnt hiding it, just didnt announce it to the world. Usually I know a guy is gay, but he was very masculine.


----------



## makeupartist2b (Nov 24, 2007)

ya ditto i usually know too, but i think he was just so hot i didnt want too lol.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Nov 24, 2007)

i have never been in love with a gay man, it seems a bit pointless. admire one or have a little crush, sure, why not.

I ahve known a couple of women who fell in love for a gay man, only one could convince a gay man to date her. they actually DID date for six months, they broke up because he was still gay...well the happy side to that story was... she forgave him for breaking her heart and they remained the best of friends. "I love him too much as a friend," she confided, "neither of us could help it if he TRIED and found me to be...lacking something."

they were very young, only 18 or so, and i think he looks on that time as expirimentation...he wanted to see what the big deal was about women!

I think the first thing that shot out of my mouth upon these stories was, "do you have issues with emotional intimacy? Are you afraid to love a man who can truly love you back?"

that statement got me some funny looks, and the occasional nod of agreement. "well, that COULD be true..."

all in all I think it's harmless to crush on a gay man but it's setting yourself up for inevitable dissappointment to try to be in a relationship with one or to seduce one. Don't expect much but a one night stand if you even get that far.

yes, I said seduce one. Some gay men are incidentally bisexual but still claim gay because they only like a woman "that way" every few years or whatever.

I for one don't mind effeminate gay or bi men so long as they are tough enough to be tough and macho when the situation calls for it. I have had my own gay best pal bouncers...you mess with poor lil Mel, he will kick your butt , with his glitter stilettos and all!

All in all it's easy to see why so many women crush on the ever elusive gay man. They take care of themselves better than a lot of straight men do, and they will be your friend with no ulterior motive of hooking up!


----------

